

Ask HN: What are the best and worst big companies? - yuhong


======
bartonfink
It entirely depends on your perspective - there's no objective criterion by
which your ? makes sense. For me, I think any job in the financial sector has
a pretty healthy "evil" quotient, but then there are plenty of people who
would look at my job in defense and say that's "evil". It's all relative.

~~~
yuhong
Yea, the drug industry is another one full of evil.

------
Mz
Best and worst for what?

There are lots of magazine articles that do "best and worst" lists -- for
example: best companies to work for. What are you looking for feedback on?

~~~
yuhong
I was thinking least evil and most evil.

~~~
Mz
But then you have to define good and evil. I personally think there is good
and evil in all things. And having no job and no job prospects because the
economy sucks for some reason or other is a pretty negative thing in its own
right.

So, I say again, what really are you asking here? (Serious question, not
trying to jerk you around. Given the lack of other replies, I suspect no one
else really understands what you want either.)

Peace.

